# My Favourite Crock Find  ( thus far! )



## DeepSeaDan (Dec 1, 2016)

Greetings,

Just wanted to share some pics of my most cherished crockery find that I've discovered underwater to date:


  

Charles Baker was a merchant and prominent member of the Town of Lindsay, Ontario, in the early 1860's. This is a 1/4 gallon whiskey jug, undoubtedly purchased from Mr. Baker's store, and, hopefully, consumed with pleasure.


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 2, 2016)

That is very awesome!  I do love stoneware but find it so rarely intact.


----------



## botlguy (Dec 2, 2016)

That is an awesome find. Congratulations and thanks for sharing.
Jim


----------



## sandchip (Dec 12, 2016)

Beautiful!  I can see why it would be your favorite.  Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------

